#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [討論] [問卷調查/急]關於臺灣苗栗外環道與保育石虎的議題問卷

## 帕格薩斯

最近個人申請放榜之後，地理老師安排給已有學校的大家作業──關於臺灣本土一些素有爭議的議題，要我們做成書面報告交給她。
我選擇的是法案與政策類的TNR動保法，而我的朋友選擇關於環境正義的苗栗外環道開發案。
正好有相關，所以我們一起做報告。
而為了作業的統計數據，以下附有一個不記名Google表單連結。想要調查大家對這陣子紛擾的苗栗外環事件之了解程度與想法……拜託有空的獸友們可以幫忙填寫，這邊日後會公佈調查結果。
拜託大家的幫忙了(鞠躬)

https://docs.google.com/a/wolfbbs.ne...?usp=send_form

如果有任何問題或意見都可以在下面提出，謝謝大家！

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  帕格：

      苗栗現在已經換上了新縣長，本狼極其關心石虎未來之命運，並於方才做了第二份問卷，懇請帕格以新者為準，倘若不能就算了。石虎在去年向日葵學運之後，已經成為各類政治活動亦或相關娛樂的象徵，例如割闌尾聯盟以及台灣吧等等。台灣之生物多樣性為台灣之最重要特色之一，本狼絕不容許政商之邪惡勢力危害動物同胞之生存與權益！！！

      最後本狼懇請帕格，有時間煩請帕格將結果公佈於此，以讓各位友獸瞭解！！！

                                                                                                        北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                             狼版12年/中華民國104年2月4日    16:54

----------

